# Field November 2012



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Typically we don't have a huge # of posting in a week in the Hunt and Field section of the forum. So what if we change from weekly started threads to monthly started threads?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Works for me -- most of our "northern" friends don't do much field over the winter 

Today was a quick train out at Lazy J -- didn't really have time but a friend asked me to come as he rarely gets off work in time to train in the afternoon.
Yesterday I had trained with Kristin and ran a rather simple channel blind. So today I backed way off the entrance of the channel, on a road, so now about a 35 yard entry to the water, had bird boy throw a poison bird off to the right, ran the blind. It blew Slater's mind! ended up walking halfway up and re-sending, he kept trying to go get the poison bird. Once I re-sent he suddenly remembered the blind and I think one-whistled it. I repeated the whole thing from full length and he lined the blind no problem then got his mark. We also did two long singles over two points, nice to have a thrower with a great arm to really heave the bumpers! Bumpers in short grass and Slater did a super job marking them. That's it!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

As long as the weather is semi okay we are out training. I just dont write about all of our training.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

As I said in the drill thread, we are running lots of them. I think I'm trying to build that picture library. 
We are running, under the arc, backside of the winger, between two wingers, blind drills. Also long blinds, I'm always on the look out for that long looping whistle sit I still get occasionally.
We have been working on long shoreline blinds and big open water blinds. However, I let the training get a bit out of balance by running way more big water blinds. Last week we were running a shoreline blind and every time I casted away from shore she wanted to put herself out in the middle of the water. The pond we were training on is overflowing with water, due to a beaver dam at the outlet. It is very easy to take big water on it. Later that day, I was writting in my training log and really looked though it. I realized that I had not done shoreline blinds in a really long time. Hmm, maybe I should look at that log before I go out and train.
I'm running a lot of blinds so we are throwing a lot of marks too.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

It is hunting season up here, so lots of people are busy with that! We had our first picnic trial of the season last Sunday. Bonnie was my star of the day--she did a great job on a delayed triple with a mixed bag of ducks and pheasants. Breeze was rusty as we have been off training for so long now, and little Wings had issues with the live gunners--we do so much work with a small group, and so use wingers a lot. So that is something we need to work on for her! Have a conformation show with Butch and his brother this weekend, but we have early ring times, and the folks I am staying with live close to a good hunting spot so we are hoping to show then shoot!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we are planning to get to Dan's today, because if we don't go to Dan's, we don't train. Just the way it is lately. <<sigh>>
Last week we had some *issues* that resulted in putting a fair amount of heat on the monster boy, so we'll see how he does today. To make a long story short, we ran some very, very hard marks last week. He tried every possible avoidance behavior you can think of (hence the heat) and finally just gave up trying to avoid it and got the job done. We did several marks after his "attitude adjustment" and he did an excellent job. So we will see what happens this week.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

We are in hunting season here and training/trials won't pick up until spring. Been still training but my training group has withered substantially. One is hunting, one medical, one moving (so sad, good friend who helped me a ton--don't know what I'm going to do without her), a handful of newbies not serious/gave up, one busy with obedience, etc.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Land blinds today at Lazy J, in the front field where they've mowed & baled. Really beautiful, short clipped grass with round bales everywhere 
Set up 3 blinds, one down the middle about 120 yards, one to the left about 90 yards and dog had to run through/jump over an exploded bale, one to the right about 250 yards with while goose decoys set up slightly off line to the right halfway to the blind. That got some handling out of Slater! I felt he learned something on the blind, both with pushing back the decoys then the distance. Fisher one-whistled it  He's always liked long blinds.
Master test this weekend PLEASE send good mojo....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We did have a good session at Dan's today. Apparently the monster boy took last week's lesson to heart, and he put up some very impressive hunts today. We were again throwing very difficult singles. Nice job, good dog.
Then as his reward, Dan dizzied up some chukkars and planted them all around the field. The field is very tall, very heavy cover. We sent Tito out hunting. Hunt 'em up! Bird out there, where's the bird? He had a blast!! He flushed them, Dan shot them, and Tito retrieved them. What could be better on a sunny fall afternoon!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Today at training we had out 4 Goldens, 3 training for Master and one training for Senior. 
We started with a mark/blind drill, then ran technical singles and blinds and finished up with a water blind. Winter did a great job and held her own with the big dogs. 

Annie, Good Luck to you and Slater this week-end. Come on Slaydoooo!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thinking of Anney and Slater today!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ugg well today was a mess. Had to wake up at 4:30, had a headache, and was soooo sleepy driving the 2 1/2 hours to the test. At one point stopped a gas station, dozed for 10 minutes then bought some more coffee and some Excederine. 
The test was, well, it didn't look too bad at first but it was eating dogs alive. They ran two test dogs, neither did it. One out of the first eight dogs picked up all the birds 
Very few had no handles if they did get all the birds. It was a land walkup triple with honor. The line was up in the woods on a hill with a lot of brambly cover everywhere, under pine trees, looking down to a bowl-shaped mowed field with woods behind it. The walkup bird was up in the woods next to you, the two long marks were against the back treeline on the far side of the field. Order was short right bird, left flyer, middle go-bird. Blind up the middle under the arc of the go bird. Slater saw the first short bird, maybe caught a little of the flyer and saw NONE of the go bird. He turned with the gun and everything, visibility just was not good and he didn't catch any of the go bird. I turned and sent him to the flyer instead, he ran out of the woods then made a hard right, turned up and got the short bird in the woods. Lined him back up to the flyer again, and he did exactly the same thing. In retrospect I think he didn't see the flyer either so was just going to the only bird he saw. I stopped him and called him in. We were done. 
I'm not sure if the judges expected the dogs to have such trouble. Many other handlers said their dog missed the go bird too but a more experienced dog you can line and send and hope for the best; Slater isn't there yet especially with poor visibility of the holding blinds. Oh well. I was considering going to the South Carolina test in December but I think I'll just wait until our tests start back up in January.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Trained today at Lazy J -- we set up an ABCD drill and I really liked the marks! Far bird we used live birds. I got bit by a duck today. LOL
Afterwards put two blinds in between the marks.
I have to say that Slater always runs better AFTER going to tests. Not sure what the deal is. A month ago he was no-going on singles off multiple guns and no-going on blinds between holding blinds. Now granted I hit the red panic button and did a lot of training between now and then, but no problems with that whatsoever at either test last week or this weekend and today, faced with singles and blinds off multiple gun stations, he was perfect. No headswinging, hesitation or basically being weird. Locked onto each mark and off like a shot. Now when I say "Dead bird" he jerks forward and almost breaks on blinds. He did super today, one-whistling one blind and lining the other. I AM NOT COMPLAINING -- I just think it's interesting! 
Our weather is absolutely perfect these days. 70s & sunny in the day and 40s/50s at night.
I also am trying to focus more on obedience training with Slater so we did recalls and heeling before dinner tonight.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Had a mostly productive training session today. Scout's been having trouble on tight doubles (i.e. close, both thrown in). So, since its cold and we are training on flat field with short grass it was a good time to be working on it. Did a close mark and a long one. Close mark was the memory bird so the dogs had to run past it for the long go-bird. Scout's been wanting to split the difference on tighter marks like these. So ran them as a singles, then did the double. On the memory she did want to look out on the go-bird so I told her no and gave her a slight pop in the right direction then sent her. She over corrected herself on the send but had no problems finding the bird. I put her up and let everyone else run, brought her out a third time and ran the double and she nailed it. Good teaching opportunity.

We ran a second tight double on the other field this time with gunners level with each other. I did not build it this time and she nailed both marks. However, we threw in a really long blind on the outside and that was pretty botched. I am losing control at distance and had to walk up on her. At one point I thought my ecollar had died as she did not seem responsive and I was getting loopy sits (ugh). Well, when she came back I found out that the ecollar was indeed on. I know distance erodes control but geez I already upped a whole level and didn't see any response. I did make her re-run the blind again at the end and she did show improvement. To her credit most of the dogs had some issues with that blind. I also know that I need to be buckling down and working longer blinds and I haven't. Also, it was mentioned to me that my whistle was very shrill and hard to hear from that distance (from a gunner). So I am in the market for a new one. I was also noting that it didn't seem to matter how hard I blew the pitch was high and didn't have that authoritarian tone. So any suggestions for a good, deeper pitched whistle?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We got out and trained today too. However, it wasn't 70 & sunny, more like 45 and cloudy. We have been able to get out and train the last three days and except for today it has been in the 50's and sunny so we could get it a bit of water work.
Today we did doubles off of multiple gunners and with a couple of long blinds. Winter did a good job.

Lisa, it is amazing how correction can be ignored at distance!

I use this whistle, SportDOG Mega Roy Gonia Orange & Black Special Whistle. $6.95 (Save $3.00), but it's not that low pitched. I have been told that the exact same whistle will not always have the same sound and people will buy a couple at a time.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Remember too that dogs have a very different range of hearing than we do. So just because the gunner could not hear the whistle does not mean the dog could not--those so called silent whistles are not silent to dogs!

This is the whistle I have gone to--the Dallesassee--it seems to carry a long distance and is easy to get good sound from it, and it is possible to modify the volume easily.

Tried to get some geese this weekend--they would go everywhere but to the field we were in. Unfortunately farmers had just worked the fields beside us on which we did not have permission. so we got to watch them fly in an land where we could not shoot them!! To add insult to injury I now have a nasty cold after sitting out in my layout blind in the wind and cold for 3 hours!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hollyk said:


> I use this whistle, SportDOG Mega Roy Gonia Orange & Black Special Whistle. $6.95 (Save $3.00), but it's not that low pitched. I have been told that the exact same whistle will not always have the same sound and people will buy a couple at a time.


That is my choice as well. I have used one for a very long time. But, because of my obcessive nature, I like to pick my whistles. You are correct that there are slight inconsistencies. I hand pick the pea, which is why I buy my whistles in clear, and apart from the megaphone. I save my megaphones, and simply replace the whistle when it's time.

EvanG


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We did a really fun drill at Dan's yesterday, what he calls the "fly away bird" drill.
I told him about Tito taking off to follow a bird, and then coming back in. He said that's the "golden retriever 100 yard dash", and while Tito is well trained enough to come back when he doesn't catch the bird, the concern is that, in such heavy, thick cover, they can lose their way. 
Anyway, the drill involves a bunch of live pigeons. Some are homing pigeons, some just regular barn pigeons. Dan tosses the bird low along the ground, and sends Tito out after it.
If it's a barn pigeon, when it flies up it gets shot and Tito gets to retrieve it. However, if it's one of the homing pigeons, it just flies away and Tito gets whistled to come back. 
Very cool drill. It didn't take him many birds to realize that he needs to come back AT ONCE when he gets whistled to come back.
One bird that got shot we thought Dan had missed, it flew about 200 yards but then dropped straight down behind a small hill and some fairly heavy cover. Of course, Tito disappeared.
Dan just stood there talking to me (about Thanksgiving, etc) and finally after what seemed like forever I said, "Dan, where's my dog??". He said not to worry, Tito was just out looking for the bird. I told him that that was about how long Tito had been gone when I did my freak out while we were hunting, and then Dan laughed and said that that's a typical upland hunt and I do need to relax and trust my dog. He said don't worry, he'll be back.
Sure enough, about 30 seconds later here came Tito over the hill, busting thru the cover, bird in mouth, happy as could be.
So...a lot of the work that needs to be done is me, not him. Dan said that I need to get on the whistle and/or collar if the bird isn't shot. That's true, I waited too long. 
If the bird does go down, he says just let Tito find it. He will put up a persistant hunt and then he will come back once he finds the bird. 
I am probably making a lot more of this than it was, he was gone less than 60 seconds but since I couldn't see him it was very scary. I'm not used to having him out of my sight for that long. 
We finished with 2 live pheasants that Dan dizzied and planted, and then we let Tito flush them and retrieve them after they were shot.
A great day!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I find that the reaction you had to Tito disappearing is not uncommon with people who haven't hunted much. There really is no reason to freak out unless Tito is running a deer. That's a different story. If the dog is out there and he is after a bird, there is no reason to not come back as soon as possible. After all, you have been rewarding him because you have been putting him onto birds in the first place.

I do like that fly away drill.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks gdgli, that's what everyone is telling me, it's what the hunt is all about and I just need to go with it. 
The very tall, very heavy cover is what freaked me out. Once he was literally 10 feet from me, I couldn't see him. Heck, I couldn't even see over the cover myself.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Barb, will you and your hunt-in dog be bringing home the Christmas Goose this year?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> thanks gdgli, that's what everyone is telling me, it's what the hunt is all about and I just need to go with it.
> The very tall, very heavy cover is what freaked me out. Once he was literally 10 feet from me, I couldn't see him. Heck, I couldn't even see over the cover myself.



You know, just talking to Tito when he is in heavy cover will let him know exactly where you are. Talking without giving a here command just to give him info as to where you are. You also will not feel like he is blowing off a here command. After all, you don't know what is holding him up.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I stood in one place and just blew his come-in whistle several times. I figured if I moved, he might get disoriented. Better for me to be where he last saw me. 
But when he exited stage left, he had all the afterburners on heading after a pheasant that didn't get shot. Since I couldn't see him, I have no idea how far he got before he turned back. He came back from a totally different direction than that in which we last saw him headed!
Dan asked me what I had the e-collar set on. I said....oh....collar....I forgot to use the collar.....(which Tito did have on, and it was turned on!). But then Dan said that once the bird was up and Tito was gone, I should NOT use the collar. Tito might have already been heading back in, and would have no clue why he was being nicked. I should only use it initially with a sit whistle and a light nick to get his attention off the bird and back onto us, not after he has taken off on the golden retriever 100 yard dash!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

My opinion---I wouldn't use the collar unless the dog were in view anyway. Again, you don't really know what's going on.

You will be more at ease with the next hunt, maybe even fire a shot followed up with cussing if you miss.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Now there's a thought....teach Tito that, whenever he hears a cuss word, he needs to come on back, it means the shot missed :.





gdgli said:


> My opinion---I wouldn't use the collar unless the dog were in view anyway. Again, you don't really know what's going on.
> 
> You will be more at ease with the next hunt, maybe even fire a shot followed up with cussing if you miss.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Now there's a thought....teach Tito that, whenever he hears a cuss word, he needs to come on back, it means the shot missed :.


Are you sure he won't "SIT"?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

gdgli said:


> Are you sure he won't "SIT"?


That or look for a DUCK


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ha ha ha you guys crack me up!!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We will be working Continental Style Shoots at the shooting preserve this Thursday and Friday. I hope my son can come with me on Thursday and work Buffy a bit. I expect Buffy to get 80 to 100 retrieves in two days. That might make her mellow for the weekend.

If I am free I also plan to also hunt this week. I just love getting out there.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

We went training w/ one of our group buddies a couple weekends ago, we did some walking singles and pattern blinds, then some close up singles where if somebody creeps, I go pick up the bumper.

It's dark before and after work now, so only training on weekends. This weekend I was sick :-(

We have 4 weeks left of field class where we've been working on lining and casting drills. I didn't do any homework this week :-(

We only went hunting once - Gladys put up 2 birds - I missed the first one and was tying my shoe for the 2nd one :-(
I really need to practice shooting.
Stocking ends in 2 days. I can't believe the season went by so quickly :-(
(Addendum: I found a Rod and Gun club that has trap shooting Sunday am to 3pm, website says if you're a new shooter don't be shy to ask for help .. sounds like fun Sunday projects)

Looking forward to next year 
It's been exciting to follow each others' progress.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We got out this morning and trained in between storms coming in off the Pacific. I'm usually pretty good at looking at the forecast/doppler and finding a window. Today we had a steady gentle rain. We just ran one set up, a triple with 2 blinds. I haven't run very many triples with Winter so we are building them. Today the outside marks were easy and the middle mark was the toughest. She did great. The first blind basksided the middle mark, had a bit of pitch and roll to it and was set out at about 190 yards. Winter took a pretty good line out past the winger (80 yards) but then kept wanting to curl back toward the winger once she was well past it. It took a few whistles and corrections but we got there. The 2nd blind between the two tightest wingers and was about 140 yards out. Just one whistle, a topography line correction.
It is poring and blowing out now so I guess my weather predicting wasn't too bad. 
Hope to get out again this week but it depends on if the river rises and flood us off the training grounds. We have been having alot of rain.
If we can't get out a guess I'll be forced to work on our obedience skills in hopes of a CD.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hollyk said:


> If we can't get out a guess I'll be forced to work on our obedience skills in hopes of a CD.


Nothing wrong with that. I don't believe in wasting any time.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We got out for an hour. We did some pattern blinds. I then rewarded Buffy with a 280 yard mark through cover. She loved it.

Looks like I will be pheasant hunting tomorrow.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Trained today, only time available this week. 
Next weekend is our local HRC test and I have both boys in Finished.
A trend in Finished tests down here is to run a long go-bird past in your face short memory birds. So today we set up such a triple on the water with real short memory birds and a long (100+ yard) go bird over two points of water, very tight to the middle bird. Blind up the middle going through a pinch of water between a point and an island.
I ran the go bird as a single with both dogs first, put them up and ran the triple. As expected I handled on the go bird to keep them from falling for the short bird they had to run past. Both took 2-3 handles then were like, OH YEAH and booked it out to the long one. Not perfect but I'll take it. Both dogs did very nice on the blind.
Later on I did a long single through a bunch of mud/cover/lunging water with Slater, he had a blast and came back not only with the bumper but a big clump of lily pads complete with roots and dirt! LOL I posted the pic on FB 

My training partner didn't have such a good time of our setup. I'm not sure how to help him. Well, back up, we have trained together for many years and have helped each other a LOT. I couldn't do it without him. However his dog has many bad training habits that get him in lots of trouble, mainly due to inconsistently correcting the dog and really sending mixed messages. The dog has a lot of drive and wants to do it but has trouble communicating with his handler. My friend goes and trains with the dog's breeder, a very experienced trainer, about once a week. The trainer always tells him "don't worry, don't correct, he's confused, make it simple" etc etc, then when it gets so bad the owner can't do anything, the trainer takes the dog and board & trains for a few weeks. The owner thus hasn't learned how to dig the dog out of problems. Today the dog had a complete meltdown on the triple, totally blowing off all attempts to handle to the long go bird in an effort to get the short marks first (TWICE), then when we finally just decided to run the go bird as a single, he no-goes with a lot of barking and spinning. A complete conflict of control -- dog wants to do what he wants, owner not forceful enough to convince him otherwise. OY!!!! I just don't know where to go with it and how to help. Anyways.....


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Pheasant hunting today. I quicked Angel this miorning when doing her nails so she stayed home and Kate came out of retirement to chase a few roosters around. She's slowed down but still "nose" what a bird is.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Swampcollie

Terrific photo of a happy dog and a couple of roosters.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

My dogs are going stir crazy. I have been out of commission--walking pneumonia after our goose hunt a couple of weekends back. Getting back into things now--going to a Mitch White seminar tomorrow on line strategies. Should be good.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh Shelly, that's awful! I hope you get better fast!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

What a difference 36 hours makes. 
Angel was back in action today in the same field Kate was in on Wednesday. Kate was working in near 60 degree temps and bright sunshine. Angel got to work today in overcast, a couple inches of snow and 20 degrees. Angel did come through with a couple of birds.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Pheasant hunted Wednesday with my friend's Braque Francais. We put up 7 birds, shot 3. Tough shooting, all in the woods.

I worked Buffy at continental shoots Thursday and Friday. Thursday was a treat because I had my son with me and we took turns working Buffy. He liked watching her work.

Friday it was a big shoot---1000 birds. Buffy had a total of 85 retrieves in two days. 

Needless to say we are exhausted.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome, awesome seminar yesterday. Mitch focused on the handler side of the partnership, and the mental aspects of the game--your psychological prep, reading the tests, working out a strategy, adapting to unexpected events, etc. it was definitely worth the 5 hour drive!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I would love to go to one of Mitch's seminar's. He was one of the judges at National for the SH test, and I really enjoyed him. Especially after he had some very nice things to say about Tito  !


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Mitch is a terrific guy. I met him when I started running AKC, so he has seen Breeze run from JH right through MH, and was one of the judges on one of her MH passes. A friend and I are making arrangments to get down for a few days of private training with him over the summer--a bit of a training vacation for us. Keep an eye on his website (gamekprs.com) as they will be posting info for their July 4th camp soon. Unfortunately it conflicts with an important test weekend up here for me, which is why we are going to go the private route.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

DH is hunting Bambi so our hunt training has come to a brief halt. We are just working on obedience for now. Hope hope hope that in spring we can start Rose on more serious hunt training. Until then I will just indulge my eyes with your posts. She has an amazing soft mouth - but she has recently started the keep away game and have to be quite stern and serious for her to bring whatever it is she thinks is valuable back to me. I am so not happy about that.


----------



## KathyG (Nov 21, 2011)

*triples and such*

I'm certainly no expert, but in our training group with the pro (with all but the most experienced dogs), we would run all the marks as singles before putting it together as a triple. If after that, a dog that had to be handled on any mark, they get to do it again....until they can do it right. Same thing with blinds. On the repeat, they are expected to line the blind. Obviously if they lined it the first time or took a great line with one or two whistles, they don't need to repeat.

And your training partner sounds like they have the identical problem I have with my very talented, very cocky toller. At about age 5 he decided I was only good for driving him to events. It is a CONSTANT battle of the wills. Usually not very pretty. More pressure is not the answer with him. He wants to do it his way, thank you very much. Usually he is right, but when I need him to cooperate with me (give up control, like on a blind)and he would rather not, his behavior is down right irrational. He would rather put up a fight. He spins, gets incredibly agitated, jumps on me. If I'm setting up for a blind and he does this, I just keep walking forward with him carrying on. And then the switch flips and he sits down, locks on and usually runs a nice blind. I tell my friends he needs a psychologist. 

I passed zero tests last year (he has a MH and HRCH) because he would not sit on the whistle on blinds (give up control). Sounds like something easy to fix.....or not. I try to manage it and some days are better than others. We do lots of control exercises (he also is working on his UDX), wagon wheels etc where he is very cooperative. Realistically, I doubt he will ever be 'normal' again. The trainer calls him a leaky boat. I 'fix' one problem and something else pops up. Its basically a sit problem which I created.

Kathy




K9-Design said:


> Trained today, only time available this week.
> Next weekend is our local HRC test and I have both boys in Finished.
> A trend in Finished tests down here is to run a long go-bird past in your face short memory birds. So today we set up such a triple on the water with real short memory birds and a long (100+ yard) go bird over two points of water, very tight to the middle bird. Blind up the middle going through a pinch of water between a point and an island.
> I ran the go bird as a single with both dogs first, put them up and ran the triple. As expected I handled on the go bird to keep them from falling for the short bird they had to run past. Both took 2-3 handles then were like, OH YEAH and booked it out to the long one. Not perfect but I'll take it. Both dogs did very nice on the blind.
> ...


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We will be pheasant hunting tomorrow. We will alternate working Buffy and Rebel, a Boykin Spaniel.

I just love that pheasant hunting!


----------

